# Greetings from Norway!



## DynamicK (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 11, 2009)

Always glad to see more people from the frozen North join up. Welcome


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello Dagovitsj, and welcome to VI Control! Glad you made it so enjoy the forum.


----------



## dagovitsj (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks, JohnG and Frederick!
Yes, I will - you know it can be pretty cold up here, but then we're so happy when the summer comes - although it's only 2-3 months...! 

Cheers


----------

